# Can going on a diet cause depression?



## toupeemoor (Jun 28, 2018)

Losing weight was like a mission to me, I would set a goal but had no idea what that would be. I am obsessed with weighing myself every day and would be upset anytime the scale moved. But I also noticed that dieting has worsened my mood. I am worried that my dieting has a negative effect on my mental health, can dieting really cause depression?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2018)

Dieting in general doesn’t cause or trigger depression, but obsessing over a number on a scale and what you’re eating can affect your mental health in a negative way.

If you haven’t done it already, I would encourage you to throw your scale out. I also recommend seeking more professional help.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jul 3, 2018)

shellygrrl said:


> Dieting in general doesn’t cause or trigger depression, but obsessing over a number on a scale and what you’re eating can affect your mental health in a negative way.
> 
> If you haven’t done it already, I would encourage you to throw your scale out. I also recommend seeking more professional help.


Thank you, will get professional help


----------



## JustineM (Jul 4, 2018)

I think Diet and food can definitely have a big impact on your mental state. Everyone is so different in terms of what their body is accustomed to and what works for them, but it's definitely important to eat whole foods and have a well rounded diet. Sometimes it just takes pushing through and adjustment period and sometimes it means the diet doesn't have everything your body needs. I have definitely benefited from experimenting with different ways of eating and seeing how it effects my mood and finding a way that is right for me.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jul 5, 2018)

I have been reading and researching about mental health and learned a lot form this site *Depression. Causes, Tips & Advice For The Disorder | BetterHelp*


----------



## personalityikon (Jul 22, 2018)

*You need motivation and a few more tips to get successful in your mission*

A few changes you can make to start with your diet . 

When going to the gym, start light. instead of using the treadmill go for a walk as cardio. try doing different activities like aerobic classes, yoga or swimming. Changes in your exercise routine can help you be regular. Eat muesli for breakfast, salads for lunch and bake something like fish for dinner or make boiled chicken with salad, keep your food interesting so that you don't get bored so easily. keep an outfit as a goal. Every time you feel hungry quickly eat a fruit to distract yourself and then check your weight after a month. These things take time so dont check the weighing machine that regular because once you see a difference in your weight you'll feel delighted and motivated and off-course cheat day once a week for ONE MEAL is healthy to boost yourself. 
happy dieting.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jul 24, 2018)

personalityikon said:


> A few changes you can make to start with your diet .
> 
> When going to the gym, start light. instead of using the treadmill go for a walk as cardio. try doing different activities like aerobic classes, yoga or swimming. Changes in your exercise routine can help you be regular. Eat muesli for breakfast, salads for lunch and bake something like fish for dinner or make boiled chicken with salad, keep your food interesting so that you don't get bored so easily. keep an outfit as a goal. Every time you feel hungry quickly eat a fruit to distract yourself and then check your weight after a month. These things take time so dont check the weighing machine that regular because once you see a difference in your weight you'll feel delighted and motivated and off-course cheat day once a week for ONE MEAL is healthy to boost yourself.
> happy dieting.



Yes, I think that's the problem. I always check on my weight from time to time. Then I get really disappointed when it gets back to gaining weight again.  Will hold onto this suggestions. Thanks. Speaking of cardio... do stationary bikes work too?


----------



## rachelbird (Mar 20, 2019)

Going on a diet can be really tough on both the body and mind! 
a few tips, dont starve yourself! Eat HEALTHY, not less! 
Exercise regularly too helps immensely too! There's no need for body building exercise, just going for long and slow jogs to sweat it out works exceptionally well. 

if you're still feeling down, please visit a therapist! I've found my guilty pleasure to be ASMR as it helped me through my own anxiety, maybe it'll help your depression too?


----------



## sassyinpink (Aug 23, 2019)

i believe that on a diet, the lack of carbohydrates may cause you to be more depressed.
i feel that most of the time, its habit and getting used to certain routine and way of eating.

if you can, how about doing it slowly instead, adapt.
for example i used to love sweet drinks. I didn't give up totally, i started by restricting to only 1 sweet drink per day.
slowly after 2 weeks, i cut down to only sweet drinks on  Sat, Sun, Tues, Thurs
eventually i give up after a few months


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't think dieting is associated with depression but it depends on how you deal with it. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------

